# A MESSAGE FROM HANA



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

-----Original Message-----
From: Hana Kinsman [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, July 05, 2003 4:58 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: A beloved pigeon

Dear Carl,
At Easter, a seriously wounded pigeon landed in our garden in Brussels, Belgium. He has a red ring on his leg, and a number printed on several feathers of each of his wings, Through Internet, I managed to find and subsequently contact his owner. When I explained that his pigeon was badly hurt, the owner terminated our conversation saying that such a pigeon has no more value to him. My husband and I found such behavior disgusting and unacceptable. And thus we offered the lovely pigeon a new home. We took him in and cared for him, and eventually cured him. Later, we let him go free – but he stayed on our roof. Now he is used to his humans, and he eats bird feed regularly several times a day. Every now and than he has visitors, the same kind of pigeons, also with rings on their feet. They stay for a day, and leave. Our pigeon stays….

We would like to create a proper home for him. I looked in Pet Shops and Home Hardware stores, but I haven’t found any pigeon-houses. Would you kindly let me know what would be the most convenient housing for our pigeon, which is likely to stay with us living outside, and alone?

Thank you very much and warmest regards,
Hana Kinsman
Canadian Embassy
Brussels, Belgium 

Hello Hanna, you story is very touching and not unlike many pigeon stories world wide. Pigeons touch our hearts in very unusual ways; our Pigeons.com web site was created to tell the world about how wonderful pigeons are as pets, friends and neighbors here on this planet.

Outside housing for a single pigeon is easy and difficult. Easy to build, difficult to assure safety from predators (cats, hawks, rats, etc.). There is not just one way to do this, many others have come up with their own ideas too, so I will be brief with mine. 
If I were going to build an outdoor care box for just one pigeon (be careful, next thing you know one of those visitors will be staying the night, then move in with your single pigeon and before you know it, “you have a family”. This is how it all starts for most of us.) I would place a box onto the side of an outbuilding, garage, porch, etc. The box would be placed up high so cats could not enter. 

This box or cage would have a door facing away from the weather, about 6” diameter circle in size. This will allow the pigeon to enter and hopefully discourage hawks from entering.

Next I would make a whole in the back wall, into the inside space of my garage, outbuilding, or whatever. This would allow me to reach into the cage from the inside, do necessary cleaning, place food and water daily, etc. This door would be hinged with a latch to prevent the bird from entering into the inside space of my building. 

Yes, you might place a small window or some 1” holes up near the roof of the cage, for extra light.

With your permission, I am going to post your message onto the pigeon-talk forum at www.pigeons.com so others can submit their ideas. Would you mind if I do this? Please let me know.

OK, it is time you name your new pet bird.

Thanks for your kindness toward pigeons.

Regards,

Carl 

Dear Hana & Pigeon Pigeon,

Thanks for your response. Please see my replies below in CAPS;

-----Original Message-----
From: Hana Kinsman [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, July 07, 2003 3:37 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Pigeon Pigeon

Dear Carl,
What a great response to my message. I thank you very much. Your kind words about pigeons were very touching.

Thank you for the advice on the pigeon’s home. We are looking for the best location. The idea of his home having a back door accessible from our home sounds great. I am considering a window ledge for the cage. That way we could enter the box to feed the pigeon and to clean his home by simply opening our window.

Won’t he be cold in the winter? Shouldn’t he have access to his humans’ indoors?
[Carl] IF THE CAGE IS NEAR A WINDOW OF A HEATED ROOM, SOME HEAT WILL ENTER THE CAGE THROUGH THE GLASS, HOWEVER, YOU MIGHT CONSIDER PLACING A LIGHT BULB IN THE TOP OF THE CAGE, USING A 25 WATT OR 30 WATT BULB DURING THE WINTER MONTHS FOR EXTRA HEAT.
ACCESS FOR YOUR BIRD TO THE INDOORS WILL COME ONLY WHEN YOU OPEN THE INSIDE DOOR OR WINDOW AS THE CASE MAY BE.


Another important question: how will he understand that it is his home? Should we try to catch him and to put him inside and keep him there for a day or two to give him a chance to get used to his dwelling? How do we catch him without scaring him?
[Carl] CATCH THE BIRD AS SOON AS YOU CAN, TO TRAIN HIM TO BE AROUND YOU, YOU’RE HANDS, ETC. DO THIS EVEN BEORE YOU BUILD YOUR NEW CAGE. KEEP HIM INSIDE, ON A PORCH, OR IN THE GARAGE, OR SOMEPLACE WHERE YOU CAN CONTROL HIM.
ONCE THE NEW CAGE IS BUILT, YOU WILL PLACE HIM INSIDE, AND DO NOT LET HIM GO OUT SIDE FOR AT LEAST 2 WEEKS. YOU CAN TEACH HIM TO COME INSIDE HOWEVER DURING THIS WAITING TIME.
ON THE FIRST DAY OF RELEASE TO THE OUTSIDE, BRING HIM INSIDE THE HOME FIRST, AND THEN OPEN BOTH DOORS, INCLUDING THE ONE TO THE OUTSIDE. THEN, SIT BACK AND LET HIM FIND THE OPENING TO THE OUTSIDE ALL ON HIS OWN. THIS WAY, ONCE HE FLIES OUTSIDE, HE WILL REMEMBER FROM WHENCE HE CAME.

By the way, he does have a name “Pigeon Pigeon”. It’s not too original but he seems to like it. 
DO YOU CALL HIM "PIGEON" FOP SHORT?

By all means post my message onto the forum. Shouldn’t I register? 
[Carl] I AM GOING TO POST THIS MESSAGE ONTO THE INTERNET SO OTHERS CAN LEARN FROM YOUR EXPERIENCE AND STILL OTHERS CAN CONTRIBUTE TO THIS LINK. AND YES, YOU WILL WANT TO REGISTER FOR THE PIGEON TALK SECTIONS AT WWW.PIGEONS.COM 

Carl, I am very grateful for your time and all the precious advice.
[Carl] THANKS FOR WRITING.
Have a happy day in Seattle,
Your new friend Hana & Pigeon Pigeon

----Original Message-----
From: c.gulledge [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, July 05, 2003 8:53 PM
To: 'Hana Kinsman'
Subject: RE: A beloved pigeon

Hello Hanna, you story is very touching and not unlike many pigeon stories world wide. Pigeons touch our hearts in very unusual ways; our Pigeons.com web site was created to tell the world about how wonderful pigeons are as pets, friends and neighbors here on this planet.
Outside housing for a single pigeon is easy and difficult. Easy to build, difficult to assure safety from predators (cats, hawks, rats, etc.). There is not just one way to do this, many others have come up with their own ideas too, so I will be brief with mine. 

If I were going to build an outdoor care box for just one pigeon (be careful, next thing you know one of those visitors will be staying the night, then move in with your single pigeon and before you know it, “you have a family”. This is how it all starts for most of us.) I would place a box onto the side of an outbuilding, garage, porch, etc. The box would be placed up high so cats could not enter. 
This box or cage would have a door facing away from the weather, about 6” diameter circle in size. This will allow the pigeon to enter and hopefully discourage hawks from entering.
Next I would make a whole in the back wall, into the inside space of my garage, outbuilding, or whatever. This would allow me to reach into the cage from the inside, do necessary cleaning, place food and water daily, etc. This door would be hinged with a latch to prevent the bird from entering into the inside space of my building. 
Yes, you might place a small window or some 1” holes up near the roof of the cage, for extra light.

With your permission, I am going to post your message onto the pigeon-talk forum at www.pigeons.com so others can submit their ideas. Would you mind if I do this? Please let me know.

OK, it is time you name your new pet bird.

Thanks for your kindness toward pigeons.

Regards,
Carl 
Seattle, Washington…U.S.A. 

PS: TO ALL PIGEONS.COM MEMBERS;
HANA WILL REGISTER SOON TO SEE ADDITIONAL COMMENTS FROM ALL OF YOU. PLEASE POST HERE ANY ADDITIONAL SUGGESTIONS, OBSERVATIONS AND COMMENTS. 
THANKS,
CARL


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2003)

Hanna, I am a relatively new member here as I became a first time pigeon Mom 2 weeks ago. Just wanted to say welcome and best of luck on your new adventure, my little guy has filled my life with joy and laughter--Jennifer


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Hana & Welcome to Pigeons.com
Thank you so very much for offering 'Pigeon' a loving home.

Unfortunately, the response you received from the previous owner is all to common. But... the good news is, there are lots of us who don't care if our pijjies are prize show pigeons or common city pigeons. We love them all.

I take in injured pigeons. Currently have two (common city) special needs pigeons, Frank & Jessie. I recently acquired another, 'Pij'ette', who also has what appears will be irreversable wing damage. Then there is Mikko, my Old Dutch Capuchine, who thinks he is quite the 'stud muffin'. 

Frank & Jessie reside outside in a large 6x3x2 foot cage. Predator proof. 
Mikko is in a large animal carrier as is Pij'ette. 
There is such a variety of housing options for your pigeon. Others will be along to share their opinions & suggestions.
Please keep us posted. We look forward to hearing more about 'Pigeon'.
Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello Hana and welcome to pigeons.com! It's wonderful that you are looking after Pigeon! I'll look forward to updates on how things are going.

Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Welcome Hana,

I like Carl's idea of an outdoor home for your pigeon. There must be so many ways you can build it. That biggest thing to think about is predators. 

Julie


----------



## cynthia ark (Jun 21, 2003)

Dear Hana,

I'm so glad Pigeon Pigeon came to live with you - obviously a much better and more loving home than he had before.

Carl's idea sounds interesting, but if I am understanding it correctly, Pigeon would be free to go and come as he pleased. That, of course, sounds nice, but frankly it would worry me for several reasons, but please understand that I am not an expert on homing pigeons. 

Still... 
1. I would be concerned that even though he is obviously happy with you, he might eventually follow his former friends or a girlfriend "home", where, from my understanding of these situations, he would be promptly killed by the former owner. 

2. I would worry about predators and cars - I've seen too many dead pijis in my own yard. And I think a lone pigeon is kinda a sitting duck for hawks, etc.

3. Hanging out with other pigeons outside may expose him to diseases.

Maybe I'm just a worry-wort, but these would be some of my concerns. Perhaps others more knowledgeable will set me straight. 

Would it be possible for Pigeon Pigeon to have a nice big flight cage and home outside, possibly accessible from inside your home, as Carl described? I think this would keep him safer.

Anyway, good luck and I'm thankful he found such loving people to take him in and help him!

Blessings, cynthia ark


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bumping up


----------

